# 6 iron swing speed of 80 mph



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2013)

Recently i had a test with a 6 iron and on average i was swinging the 6 iron 80 mph

With a 6 iron im not sure if thats good, average or nothing to talk about

Any answers or opinions welcomed


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 7, 2013)

That's fairly respectable - should be getting about 160-165 with that speed.

Would normally equate to a Driver speed of around 100, giving carry around 240-245


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine is about 86 and I am a fast swinger, 108 for the driver (with the wrong shaft)


----------



## Ethan (Mar 7, 2013)

Players differ, but the normal formula is that 6 iron speed is 85% of driver speed. If that applies in your case, then you would be about 95mph driver speed. That is very decent and enough to allow you to play to a low handicap.


----------



## lyden (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine is 87mph i carry about 167 but i add loft. My driver swing speed is 105 to 111 anywhere ranging from 260 - 280 carry.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not sure its as simple as just the club head speed and you go x distance. I posted a few weeks ago after a fitting where i was av 86 mph with a 6 iron but was lucky if the ball went 150 carry. I'm no expert on all this techno stuff. theres's more to distance than pure clubhead speed esp if its all arms.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 7, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			.... I'm no expert on all this techno stuff. theres's more to distance than pure clubhead speed esp if its all arms.
		
Click to expand...

the laws of physics don't care how the clubhead speed is generated, and therefore 'it's all arms' is irrelevant to the underlying equation.

your swing will have an impact on how the 86mph clubhead is delivered to the ball angle and path wise, which will influence distance, but 86 is fundamentally 86 - however achieved.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 7, 2013)

80mph on a 6 is pretty good, as long as you get a good impact on the ball (smash) you'll get good distance, probably around the 170 to 180yds range.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2013)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Recently i had a test with a 6 iron and on average i was swinging the 6 iron 80 mph

With a 6 iron im not sure if thats good, average or nothing to talk about

Any answers or opinions welcomed
		
Click to expand...

a par 3 on my local is 160 yards up hill and i use a 6 iron so what your saying seems about right


----------



## JustOne (Mar 7, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			the laws of physics don't care how the clubhead speed is generated, and therefore 'it's all arms' is irrelevant to the underlying equation.

your swing will have an impact on how the 86mph clubhead is delivered to the ball angle and path wise, which will influence distance, but 86 is fundamentally 86 - however achieved.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but it's a weird concept and almost counter intuitive (as are most things golf).

Some swings you feel you can really move the club head fast but it's almost as if the swing carries no 'power', a pure 'swish' if you like. Other swings you feel like you really put some 'ooompf' into it and you'd think the ball would go further,,, chances are it was actually a slower swing


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I agree, but it's a weird concept and almost counter intuitive (as are most things golf).

Some swings you feel you can really move the club head fast but it's almost as if the swing carries no 'power', a pure 'swish' if you like. Other swings you feel like you really put some 'ooompf' into it and you'd think the ball would go further,,, chances are it was actually a slower swing 

Click to expand...

its the old soft arms / tense arms thing.  if you think you have muscled it then you have probably tensed the arms during the swing slowing them down. flowing through with soft arms creates the whip. 

everyone knows this but still we stand on the tee at the par 5 ready to give it the big one!


----------



## Piece (Mar 7, 2013)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Recently i had a test with a 6 iron and on average i was swinging the 6 iron 80 mph

With a 6 iron im not sure if thats good, average or nothing to talk about

Any answers or opinions welcomed
		
Click to expand...

That's reasonable. The other question is how well are you hitting it to get the best distance!?


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2013)

Piece said:



			That's reasonable. The other question is how well are you hitting it to get the best distance!? 

Click to expand...

I hit it hard but never 100% and generally catch the ball decent, crappy shot every now and then

Went to the range today hitting 6 iron ( with the crappiest of range balls i think 65% distance ) about 145


----------



## rikkitikk (Mar 7, 2013)

80mph seems good to me considering my 6 iron is 75mph when I was having a fitting session. My average distance came out at close to 160 yards. I had a recent driver fitting and club head speed was 91mph  which gave me a distance on the day of 210 to 220 yards with range balls so hoping for a bit more during the summer if we have one.


----------



## Simbo (Mar 8, 2013)

Mines averaged. 83 in my fitting session a few weeks ago.


----------

